# Maximuscle Cyclone - Alternatives?



## X Adam X

Hi All,

I have been using Maximuscle Cyclone (all in one product) and Promax as a protein shake for the last few months. Although i can't fault Cyclone for gains.. i am absolutely fed up with the bloated feeling that i feel afterwards and the taste leaves something to be desired too!. I use Cyclone pre workout and it don't feel good to feel stuffed right before you train lol. Can anyone recommend any good alternative all in one products? I noticed there have been a few new companies cropping up over the last few years.

A few of the products i have seen as alternatives and have been considering include: 1) Twister from Sci Mentor, 2) AST XGF 3) PHD Synergy 4) Reflex One Stop.

Has anyone used any of these products listed? If you have, how do they taste and do you feel the gains were? Also is there anything else that i should be considering?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## NeilpWest

My mate has used that twister one alot and he raves about it but its abit pricey for what you get.


----------



## Kezz

Try Pro GF Nox mate, its very good


----------



## Kezz

its not an all in one though, although much better than cyclone


----------



## genesis

Reflex one stop

myprotein hurricane xs


----------



## clarkey

Dont get me started on MaxiMuscle :mad2:. You could either make your own I have 40 grams vitargo, 25 grams whey and BCAA's one hour before I train. I have tried many products and this is just as good as any at fueling a workout and very cost effective. If you dont want to make your own you could however look at Toms website it is a sponsored link MOSN and it has the plasmaVol which is in a league of its own but would cost more than making your own.


----------



## X Adam X

Thanks for the advice so far :biggrin:.. gonna look up all those suggestions.


----------



## X Adam X

clarkey said:


> If you dont want to make your own you could however look at Toms website it is a sponsored link MOSN and it has the *plasmaVol* which is in a league of its own but would cost more than making your own.


Whoa! 

Just looked that stuff up lol. "Bodybuilding's 1st Blood Plasma Expander" That stuff sounds seriously hardcore! At the moment i am a little bit on the conservative side when it comes to bodybuilding (hope to stay roid free as well as avoid any products that could potentially damage my health - lol giving NO Explode a wide berth atm) so will give this product a miss (interesting reading though and thanks for the suggestion).

However the Advice on building my own all in one product sounded quite good. I will try one more all in one product i feel, whilst doing my research for a month or 2 and figuring out a good stack to take in it's place. However a lot of these supplement companies say stuff such as "These ingredients were made to work in synergy with each other and the overall effectiveness is increased with our specially balanced formula for optimum performance" - I take it this is just marketing Jazz that i can safely ignore since they just saying this ****e to sell their products?


----------



## Tinytom

The ingredients in cyclone are not high enough dosed to get the results that they claim.

the studies that thye base the claims on used something like 800 times the dose thats in it.

also makes your ass fall out from my experience.


----------



## Tinytom

Adam - Loads of poeple have used NOxplode and if it damaged your health I think there'd be a reportiung of it.

Cyclone is not a pre workout drink its just a carb and protein drink with creatine and useless hyped ingredients.

You'll be better off spending your cash on protein or gainer drinks. If thats the results you want. ande you'll get more for your money

advanced Pre WO drinks like NO Xplode, PLasmavol, NOX etc should be used AFTER you have all the rest sorted. They dont cause muscle growth onmly facilitate an environment where muscle growth can happen. If you dont have the fuel for muscle growth i.e. protein and carbs, then you wont get the gains you want only a short lived volumisinig effect.


----------



## martzee

adam as tom righty stated noxplode will do no damage to your health.i myself have used it along with thousands of others with no adverse side effects,with the strict regulations and tests on supplements nowadays even before they reach the market and general public,if there were any damaging ingredients in the supplement it would not reach the required standard and there for not reach the general public.


----------



## jjb1

if thats the drinks you want i belive phd synergy is twice the size of cyclone and the same rrp price if not cheaper


----------



## X Adam X

Tinytom said:


> You'll be better off spending your cash on protein or gainer drinks. If thats the results you want. ande you'll get more for your money. advanced Pre WO drinks like NO Xplode, PLasmavol, NOX etc should be used AFTER you have all the rest sorted. quote]
> 
> Thanks for the sound advice on this thread Tom. I was really just looking for a solid product that would cover most of the bases with regards to creating an anabolic / anti catabolic environment for my body at a low cost. As Cyclone seemed to have Creatine, protein, Glutamine and HMB included i felt i could not go far wrong
> 
> With regards to using the Cyclone pre workout, i was not using it as a boost for intensity in working out, but simply cos i was advised that it is the best time to take an all in one product (pre workout) quickly followed by fast absorbing whey protein post workout.
> 
> You guys are prolly right with regards to Nitrogen Oxide PW drinks.. I have read a few reviews that put me off - saying that they felt their heartbeat was outta of control / extreme dizzyness / sweating ect. But these were prolly in the minority.


----------



## Kezz

i have never experienced that except with caffiene based products and when i took too much off it!! give a nox product a go, i use them every session now and you really can feel the benefit


----------



## Nine Pack

Here's a better thing to use than Cyclone:



Oh, I see you were drinking the Cyclone, not doing DIY with it... each to his own I suppose.


----------



## shorty

Cyclone RRP: £31.99 - £40 per 1.2kg tub

Myprotein version!

Whey £21.99 2.5kg tub

Maltodextrin £2.99 per kg

Creatine mono £1.79 per 100g

HMB £4.99 per 100g

Glutamine £2.59 per 100g

Total: - £34.35.... make your own mate... far cheaper and will last longer!


----------



## Nine Pack

Never understood the fascination with these 'all in one' products. Some of the ingredients like creatine mono are so out dated it's untrue, and even so, some of the products actually work better when taken seperately. MM seem to be continually prey on the 'newbies' but quickly lose thier custom once they get clued up & realise they are getting spanked for what is in essence, nothing remotely special.

I suppose it's good preparation for when you're 93 years old & have your meals schmushed up & suck it through a straw.


----------



## myprotein

shorty said:


> Cyclone RRP: £31.99 - £40 per 1.2kg tub
> 
> Myprotein version!
> 
> Whey £21.99 2.5kg tub
> 
> Maltodextrin £2.99 per kg
> 
> Creatine mono £1.79 per 100g
> 
> HMB £4.99 per 100g
> 
> Glutamine £2.59 per 100g
> 
> Total: - £34.35.... make your own mate... far cheaper and will last longer!


Hi,

We do a pre-made 'all-in-one' product called Hurricane. Our latest version is called Hurricane XS formula and maybe worth a look.

Thanks


----------



## thestudbeast

Nine Pack said:


> Never understood the fascination with these 'all in one' products. Some of the ingredients like creatine mono are so out dated it's untrue, and even so, some of the products actually work better when taken seperately. MM seem to be continually prey on the 'newbies' but quickly lose thier custom once they get clued up & realise they are getting spanked for what is in essence, nothing remotely special.
> 
> I suppose it's good preparation for when you're 93 years old & have your meals schmushed up & suck it through a straw.


Adding glutamine to whey protein........ so dumb, if you want it's immune system and gut health properties it need to be taken on a empty stomach. Plus whey is already high in glutamine. Still there's always another sucker to be found.


----------



## X Adam X

Nine Pack said:


> Here's a better thing to use than Cyclone:
> 
> View attachment 11577
> 
> 
> Oh, I see you were drinking the Cyclone, not doing DIY with it... each to his own I suppose.


Rofl! You could not have made it more clear how you feel about Cylcone! :gun:


----------



## Tinytom

Exactly

Glutamine needs to be taken on an empty stomach due to acidity and also because it can be absorbed by the stomach lining if taken with food and so totally a waste of money.

I think Dean Garratt sometimes lurks on here and he will be able to clarify further as he was the one who originally told me of that.

Plus Glutamine is a conditionally essential amino most of the time so you really only need it around workout times and maybe bedtime.

I never bother using glutamine off season more during dieting to help replace the lower carbs. Personally I think its a waste of money unless you are dieting.


----------



## X Adam X

shorty said:


> Cyclone RRP: £31.99 - £40 per 1.2kg tub
> 
> Myprotein version!
> 
> Whey £21.99 2.5kg tub
> 
> Maltodextrin £2.99 per kg
> 
> Creatine mono £1.79 per 100g
> 
> HMB £4.99 per 100g
> 
> Glutamine £2.59 per 100g
> 
> Total: - £34.35.... make your own mate... far cheaper and will last longer!


Cheers for that Shorty! Are all of these products sold by Myprotein? and if i set myself a budget of 60 quid (bloody dodgey US keyboard can't do the pound sign) a month, are there any superior versions of the Creatine or Glutamine ect that you would substitute instead?


----------



## shorty

X Adam X said:


> Cheers for that Shorty! Are all of these products sold by Myprotein? and if i set myself a budget of 60 quid (bloody dodgey US keyboard can't do the pound sign) a month, are there any superior versions of the Creatine or Glutamine ect that you would substitute instead?


yeah they sell all of that plus what myprotein said about there hurricane product. www.myprotein.co.uk also www.bulkpowders.co.uk are also cheap!


----------



## genesis

Ive used the hurricane xs Adam if you want a similar product thats the one.

The smooth chocolate is really sweet, good product though i used it as a post workout drink


----------



## X Adam X

Thanks for the info - My training partner ordered the PHD protein and Synergy (for both of us) after i gave him a link to BodyshapersFitness so gonna give PHD a whirl. But the Hurricane XS sounds promising and i also definately like the idea of making my own product and controlling what ingredients i use. So i will be using Myprotein as soon as the PHD batch is done.

Also i have just read the WMS thread and that gave me an insight on what products / ingredients the rest of you are using post workout ect. So i will use the PHD for a month or whenever it runs out and then try out what some of you other guys are using.

Cheers for the advice! :beer:


----------



## jjb1

lol @ nine pack


----------

